# FEL and 3PH have a sinking feeling



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

The FEL on my 4410 eHydro won't stay up. The bucket will be on the ground the next morning. 3PH drops also. Where do I start looking?

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Could be cyl or valve seals, but you should not leave the system under pressure for long periods of time. ( three pt or bucket up )


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think wass nailed it. If the leak down is not too bad and you can live with it not wanting to spend the dollars on it you may want to hold off repair awhile longer. Otherwise it is time for a cylinder repack or control valve reseal or both.


----------



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. I normally relieve the pressure after shutting down--especially after I saw how it leaks down. Just wanted to get some opinions on how bad this was.

Again, Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I had the same problem on the 3520 and I called the dealer. He told me there was really no problem because it is almost impossible to get every little bit of air or oil from seeping through the cylynders if under pressure. I don't worry about it, it still works good.


----------

